# Stavanger Cathedral



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

This a picture of Stavanger Cathedral which is about 20 minutes from where we live. It was originally built in 1125 and then rebuilt after a fire in 1275. I ran across this picture locally and thought it was an exceptional photo of a really old church and so I though some might find it interesting. The interior is also very nice with a lot of wood carvings and stained glass windows, one of which some vandal broke about a week ago. 
If you are interested in an interior photo you can click on the following link: http://www.touristphoto.no/images/rogal/domkirken.jpg

Or for even more : http://www.google.no/images?q=stavanger+domkirke&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=univ&ei=JoAkTLLoOcKHONeJvKoC&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CDQQsAQwAw

""


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Mike,
Yes it sure are are beautiful church, and a good photo.
My fathers sister are living in Stavanger, so I might drop by one day!
Thank you.


----------



## benjireyes (Dec 21, 2009)

Showed your tour of Norway to the wife…. She wants to go! Thanks for sharing all the wonderful photos Mike!!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

*Mads* Please let me know when you are coming. I would love to have you visit us if you can take the time. Of course I would appreciate an advance warning so I can get my workshop cleaned up, Lol.

*Dave* Just add an 'r' on the end. I have wanted to take some photos of at least one of the stavkirker, probably the one in Røldal which is the closest one to us.

*Benji* Let me know if you plan to make the trip. It would be great to have you visit us. If you don't come to our part of the country, let me know anyway and I will try to suggest some 'must see' places.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

beautiful


----------

